# Sticky  NGK Iridiums



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if you are on the east coast like me, advanced auto parts has them for 7 bucks a pop. not sure if thats the same price youre used to, but when i had to buy some a couple years ago, they were closer to 12 apiece. just a heads up.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Keep in mind that NGK has two different iridium spark plugs. The Iridium IX typically goes for about $7 each and is a 60,000 mile plug. The Laser Iridium is a 120,000 mile plug and typically goes for around $13 each.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

good call. im going to see which ones they carry when i pick up the 4 that i ordered.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mine are the IX.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I love those NGK Iridiums! They are my longest lasting plugs and also the cleanest burning too


----------



## Analognerd (Oct 5, 2014)

*NGK / Heat chart*



Asleep said:


> if you are on the east coast like me, advanced auto parts has them for 7 bucks a pop. not sure if thats the same price youre used to, but when i had to buy some a couple years ago, they were closer to 12 apiece. just a heads up.


 I found the NGK run hot For there heat values. I sworn that I once burnt a valve using NGK plugs that were too hot while HWY driving. I am looking at NGK V & G-Power But I don't drive much. 96 Sentra. Also Champion Copper+, and there Double Platinum RC12PYP. Bosch has a 30K Plus4 FGR8DQP. I'm trying to stay close to OE.
Here's a heat conversion chart if it up-loads. Nope it wont, Ill try a link...
http://www.boschsparkplugs.net/learning-center/article/225/heat-range-conversion-chart


----------



## Analognerd (Oct 5, 2014)

*Heat conversion chart*



Asleep said:


> if you are on the east coast like me, advanced auto parts has them for 7 bucks a pop. not sure if thats the same price youre used to, but when i had to buy some a couple years ago, they were closer to 12 apiece. just a heads up.


Maybe this will work...
Heat Range Conversion Chart

http://www.boschsparkplugs.net/learning-center/article/225/heat-range-conversion-chart


----------



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Whats the best NGKs for an 07 murano S AWD 3.5litre FWD V6 automatic CVT?? I've been using 87grade gas recently with 44K fuel cleaner... how often should I use fuel cleaner in the gas tank?? Stick with 44K or will STP work??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

TxNissanFan said:


> Whats the best NGKs for an 07 murano S AWD 3.5litre FWD V6 automatic CVT?? I've been using 87grade gas recently with 44K fuel cleaner... how often should I use fuel cleaner in the gas tank?? Stick with 44K or will STP work??


NGK # 6240 is the original equipment plug and the one that I'd go with. Service interval is 105,000 miles ad gap is 0.044"

44K is good stuff, but I wouldn't run it more than once a year. You gas already has additives in it when it comes out of the gas pump.


----------



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

thank you for the info........ so i ended up buying 6 Denso coil packs from RockAuto.. and shipping was fast and all but 5 coil packs are in the car and its runnin good so far now...... i have kept the 6th coil pack.......... roughly 3ish weeks ago. my mechanic put one of thier coil packs in them selves..... I also understand that my mechanic had to open the rear top of the motor to install the coil packs and also put in a new gasket ontop of the motor ..to prevent leaking..


----------



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Asleep said:


> if you are on the east coast like me, advanced auto parts has them for 7 bucks a pop. not sure if thats the same price youre used to, but when i had to buy some a couple years ago, they were closer to 12 apiece. just a heads up.


the Avanced Auto here in town wanted to charge me $400 for 6 coil packs... I dont think so.... I bought them at hafl that price from RockAuto.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't blame you! I buy a lot of parts from Rockauto. Denso is a good brand for coil packs. I believe they were the company that invented the coil-on-plug.


----------



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Question smj? How often should I use stp... fuel cleaner in terms of time between fuel fill ups?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

TxNissanFan said:


> Question smj? How often should I use stp... fuel cleaner in terms of time between fuel fill ups?


I wouldn't. There are plenty of detergents to clean the fuel system in the gas that comes out of the pump at the gas station that the only thing these fuel cleaners are doing is draining your wallet. Also, station pumps have filters on them that most will service as they are supposed to do. Nissan doesn't recommend any additives to the gas.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

At the time of this thread, places like rockauto were barely, if at all a thing. So many more options these days for stuff like this. 


TxNissanFan said:


> the Avanced Auto here in town wanted to charge me $400 for 6 coil packs... I dont think so.... I bought them at hafl that price from RockAuto.com


----------



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

i refuse to go to advanced auto with thier sky highy prices.... rockauto.com will be my entire source including a local nissan dealer for parts numbers


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sometimes I'll buy from Advance Auto online using a 20% or 25% off discount code and pick up at the store. Orders $25 or more get free shipping and the parts usually show up on my door in two days. Sometimes I find better prices at Autozone, which is literally across the street from Advance Auto. Rockauto is my first "go to" if I don't need the part "right now." I don't even know how many thousands of dollars I spent there over the last 10-years as I do work on the side. It always pays to shop around, but be careful with Ebay as there are a lot of counterfeit parts there.


----------

